# [MAKE.CONF]Comment éditer ce fichier [Abandon]

## Jellyffs

Re-bonjour,

Bon cette fois-ci j'ai bien chercher, mais vraiment je sèche...

J'ai finis l'installation de Gentoo!  Tout s'est bien passé.

Mais j'essaye maintenant d'installer GNOME, pour l'interface graphique...

Dans la documentation il demande de vérifier si le fichier make.conf détient bien la variable USE avec gnome et gtk de présent.

Je me souviens parfaitement les avoir mis avec quelques autres options en plus... sans problème.

Mais je décide de vérifier au cas où.. et là voilà mon fichier make.conf comme je l'avais configurer mais sans ma variable USE. 

Qu'à cela ne tienne!! Je là remet! Ah oui mais dommage, car quand j'essaye d'enregistrer de nouveau mon fichier, il me dit:

"Error writing /etc/make.conf: Read-only File system"

 :Confused: 

la commande que je lance est pourtant:

nano -w /etc/make.conf

J'ai essayer en root, en utilisateur classique.. pas moyen ça passe pas...

Quelqu'un a une idée?

MerciLast edited by Jellyffs on Sat Mar 25, 2006 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Que te donnent les 2 commandes suivantes stp ?

```
mount

cat /etc/fstab
```

----------

## Jellyffs

Alors dans l'ordre:

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/677/mount4lf.jpg

http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/8885/fstab2jt.jpg

Merci.

----------

## ercete

Voilà qui est bien étrange...

Ton système de fichier est pourtant accessible en lecture/écriture.

à tout hasard, que te donnes un 

```
ls -ahl /etc/make.conf
```

tu n'essairai pas de toucher au livecd des fois ?

es-tu toujours en chroot ?

as-tu déjà redémarré ta machine depuis le début de l'install ?

----------

## Jellyffs

La commande ls -ahl:

http://img457.imageshack.us/img457/3254/ahl5lf.jpg

_Sinon, j'ai pas de cd dans le lecteur. Donc normalement c'est bon.

_en chroot? hum... sur les photos je suis en root non? une différence?

_oui c'est mon premier redémarrage

----------

## Jellyffs

Bon.. je viens de rebooter, et j'ai une erreur. 

je laisses tomber pour ce soir.

 :Idea:   je me casse au bar. 

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Là, j'avoue que je n'ai plus d'idées pour le moment... A tout hasard, ta partition / n'est pas pleine au moins ?

----------

## Jellyffs

Normalement non.. mais bon, mon disque dur un un "vieux coucou", un fujitsu de 4.7Go qui tourne encore sur du UDMA4......  :Mr. Green: 

j'ai repris ce matin... cette fois-ci, je décide de simplifier le tout:

je vire le fujitsu, je vire windows, et je met mon Gentoo sur mon joli maxtor de 80Go en maître. De toute façon le but du jeu est de se débarrasser de windows donc....  :Wink: 

C'est la 5ième fois que je reprends tout, mais cette fois: CA VA MARCHER!    :Twisted Evil: 

Merci

A bientôt j'en suis sûre :p

----------

## sireyessire

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> La commande ls -ahl:
> 
> http://img457.imageshack.us/img457/3254/ahl5lf.jpg
> 
> _Sinon, j'ai pas de cd dans le lecteur. Donc normalement c'est bon.
> ...

 

oui une énorme différence: si tu essaies de changer le /etc/make.conf qui est sur le cd, ça m'étonne pas qu'il t'envoie balader...

root c'est le user qui est connecté, chroot c'est une commande qui change la racine du système

----------

## Jellyffs

ah je vois merci   :Wink: 

Et bien j'ai une bonne nouvelle: ça a marcher!!   :Very Happy: 

je suis en train d'installer Gnome... c'est long! Ais-je vraiment le temps de lire les livres que ma mère m'a donnée? ......

----------

## UB|K

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> je suis en train d'installer Gnome... c'est long! Ais-je vraiment le temps de lire les livres que ma mère m'a donnée? ......

 

clairement, t'as aussi le temps de matter 2-3 films (voir plus selon la puissance de ta machine), de faire un aller-retour Paris-Marseille en TGV, d'écouter une dixaine d'albums, de faire un gros puzzle, d'aller déposer un dossier à la CAF (dommage qu'on soit dimanche) et pleins d'autres choses.

Après, regarder l'output de gcc pendant la compilation de gnome, c'est sympa aussi (bien qu'un peu lassant à la longue...).

----------

## Jellyffs

 :Laughing: 

ok c'est à ce point là... pourquoi autant de temps? d'autres distributions, là je penses à Libranet ou Mandriva, intègrent une interface graphique complète en 5-10 minutes à peine.

Et pourtant ces deux distributions citées sont à priori plus "lourde" pour le systeme, car non personnalisées.. non?

ps: hum ... pour la CAF c'est vrai, c'est dommage   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apsforps

Ben tout simplement parce que ces distros utilisent des fichiers binaires alors que notre chère gentoo compile  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Ben tout simplement parce que ces distros utilisent des fichiers binaires alors que notre chère gentoo compile 

 

CQFD

sinon, si tu suis la méthode stage3 + GRP du handbook, tu peux quand même avoir un système avec X + gnome-2.12 (ou kde) beacoup plus rapidement grâce à des binaires.

----------

## Jellyffs

wow.... hihihih quand je vous "entends" parler comme ça... j'ai peur ;-p 

maintenant que c'est lancer, je vais éviter de le bousculer, c'est la première fois que j'arrive si loin dans l'installe...   :Embarassed: 

^^

----------

## Jellyffs

Eh bien voilà, Gnome est en place, ou presque..  :Wink: 

l'on me demande de saisir ces lignes:

# /etc/init.d/famd start

# rc-update add famd default

# /etc/init.d/hald start

# rc-update add hald default

# /etc/init.d/mDNSResponder start

# rc-update add mDNSResponder default

Hors aucunes ne passent car: "no such file or directory"

Est-ce important? Je peux l'ignorer et poursuivre? Si "non", comment y remedier svp?

Merci

[/u]

----------

## xaviermiller

Question iditote : as-tu édité le fichier avec ton user ou en root ?

----------

## Trevoke

A mon avis tu n'as pas installe fam, hal et ... euh .. le package qui a mdnsresponder  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> A mon avis tu n'as pas installe fam, hal et ... euh .. le package qui a mdnsresponder 

 Ça serait pas net-misc/mDNSResponder par hasard ??   :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ca va, ca va, il est tot pour moi  :Smile: 

----------

## UB|K

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ça serait pas net-misc/mDNSResponder par hasard ??  

 

Le hasard fait mal les chose: gnome a son paquet rien que pour lui: net-misc/howl mais ça sert absolument à rien sans le USEFLAGS "howl" lors de la compilation de gnome (surtout gnome-vfs). De plus, ça n'a rien d'absolument nécessaire comme feature, ça sert même carrement à rien pour un PC "isolé"...

Pour ce qui est de app-admin/fam, la aussi il ne sert plus à rien car il est remplacé (par default) par app-admin/gamin qui se lance en même temps que la session gnome.

edit: non, j'ai dit une connerie: pour gnome-2.12.x, la seule dépendance est "virtual/fam" donc soit fam soit gamin, et du coup je ne sais pas comment portage se débrouille pour en choisir un.

----------

## Jellyffs

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Question iditote : as-tu édité le fichier avec ton user ou en root ?

 

et bien j'ai essayer en root et en user d'executer ces commandes mais ça passe pas...

Mais aussi, comme dit Trevoke:

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> A mon avis tu n'as pas installe fam, hal et ... euh .. le package qui a mdnsresponder 

 

Non effectivement je ne les ais pas installer selon mes souvenirs.... dans la doc. on en entend pas parler je crois... (ne me dites pas "mais si couillon!" je l'ai lu 59.2 fois...  :Wink: 

Dans tout les cas, et pour faire suite au commentaire de UB|K:

j'ai lancer "startx" et ça a démarrer.. ah ça oui! Mais avec des lignes verte et grise en travers de l'écran...   :Very Happy: 

J'ai comme qui dirait, un soucis de drivers... (6600GT AGP)...

j'installes donc les drivers et je refais une tentative... on verra comment ça tourne... hum.. j'espère que hal, fam, etc.. ne vont pas me poser de pb du fait de leur absences.... :/

ps: au pire, je trouverai bien quelqu'un pour me les "mailer" non?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## UB|K

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> hum.. j'espère que hal, fam, etc.. ne vont pas me poser de pb du fait de leur absences.... :/

 

gnome sans hal ni fam/gamin, ça va pas le faire... normalement tu n'as pas à les installer à la mano car ce sont des dépendances de gnome. Je pense qu'il te manque pas mal de de USEFLAG relativement vitaux au bon fonctionnement de gnome. Au minimun, ajoutes ça à la variable USE de ton make.conf:

```
hal dbus fam
```

puis met à jour gnome de cette façon:

```
emerge --ask --newuse --deep gnome
```

ça devrait remettre gnome d'aplomb. Et dorénavant, utilise "emerge --pretend" (ou -p) avant chaque installation de programmes et fais bien attention aux USEFLAG disponibles car sinon tu vas encore passer à côté de fonctionnalités importantes. Et pour avoir un peu plus de détails sur USEFLAG:

```
grep 'le_flag' /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> ps: au pire, je trouverai bien quelqu'un pour me les "mailer" non?  

 

les chances que ce genre de manip' fonctionne sont plutôt faibles: il peut y avoir tellement de différences d'une gentoo à une autre...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Et dorénavant, utilise "emerge --pretend" (ou -p) avant chaque installation de programmes et fais bien attention aux USEFLAG disponibles car sinon tu vas encore passer à côté de fonctionnalités importantes.

 

"emerge --pretend --verbose" (ou -pv) c'est mieu non ? avec pretend tout seul, on voit pas les USE et autres variables.

----------

## Jellyffs

super merci!

Juste un détails:

je suis en train d'installer les drivers nvidia, l'on me dit à mon stade que je doit remplacer le fameux "nv" par "nvidia" dans le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

ok pas de pb. MAIS ce fichier est vide .... tiens tiens ça me rappel une autre %*$!!! que j'avais fait ça...  :Sad: 

j'utilise pourtant la commande:

nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

(En tant que débutant, je me rends compte au fur et à mesure que la doc. officielle "zap" quand même pas mal de points importants on dirait...)

merci

----------

## UB|K

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *UB|K wrote:*   Et dorénavant, utilise "emerge --pretend" (ou -p) avant chaque installation de programmes et fais bien attention aux USEFLAG disponibles car sinon tu vas encore passer à côté de fonctionnalités importantes. 
> 
> "emerge --pretend --verbose" (ou -pv) c'est mieu non ? avec pretend tout seul, on voit pas les USE et autres variables.

 

évidement, oubli malheureux de ma part. Merci d'avoir corrigé, sans ça il n'aurait rien pané à mes explications (foireuses pour le coup!).

----------

## BuBuaBu

X n'est pas vital, donc pas dans le handbook, mais il y a plein de tuto.

Sinon, il y a un fichier exemple pour Xorg, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.exemple

Et pour config tu peu faire xorgconfig et ensuite adapté le fichier final pour nvidia.

----------

## Jellyffs

ok toujours dans les drivers...

xorgconfig a marché nickel (encore merci), sauf que le problème c'est que lorsqu'il essaye d'écrire/sauvegarder les données sur le fichier, forcément il ne le trouve pas....

en l'occurence: /usr/X11R6/etc/X11/xorg.conf

j'ai chercher, un peu partout, même sur le site officiel de NANO, je tapes donc pour créé le fichier:

nano /usr/X11R6/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Et non!! il me dit encore une fois que le fichier n'existe pas........................ 

Le pire c'est que la commande est sûrement des plus simples et bêtes, mais moi bah non! je doit être mancho...   :Confused: 

JE SUIS PARFAITEMENT CALME    :Crying or Very sad: 

ok désoler, heu... quelqu'un peut me dire comment créé ce fichier ?

merci!

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

tu le cherches pas au bon endroit, le fichier xorg.conf est ici : 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.

T'es en train de t'embrouiller : ouvre une console en user, c'est-à-dire toi, tu es donc ici : /home/toi(caduser)/

puis tu tapes : cd .., tu remontes alors et tu te retrouves juste devant la porte de ta maison : /home/, tu retappes cette commande encore une fois, et hop tu es, tu es, devant toute l'architecture linux, tu tappes alors la commande ls et elle te retournes cela :  *Quote:*   

>  $ ls
> 
> bin   dev  home  lost+found  mnt  proc  sbin  tmp  var
> 
> boot  etc  lib   media       opt  root  sys   usr
> ...

 

et là tu remarqueras que /etc n'est pas dans /usr. Bon maintenant si tu veux rechercher quelque chose utilise la commande find : 

```
find / -name xorg.conf
```

 et d'une manière plus générale cela donne : 

```
find /(ici si tu mets seulement le slash on spécifie que la recherche doit se faire dans toute l'architecture, mais tu paux spécifier plus précisément comme ; /home/chez_toi/, ok?) -name(t'as ompris ce qui suit c'est le nom du fichier) xorg.conf
```

voilà un petit coup de man find et tu y trouveras toutes les options qui vont bien, et regarde également du côté de la commande locate.

----------

## Jellyffs

aaahh si cétait possible  :Wink: 

mais non il n'y ait pas.. jai le ".example" et c'est tout. De plus xorgconfig veut le mettre ici à la fin de la config.: /usr/X11R6/etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## Mickael

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> aaahh si cétait possible 
> 
> mais non il n'y ait pas.. jai le ".example" et c'est tout. De plus xorgconfig veut le mettre ici à la fin de la config.: /usr/X11R6/etc/X11/xorg.conf

 

Tu peux spécifier ce chemin lorsqu'il te dis qu'il va le mettre ici? si oui, change le chemin. Et fait ceci : 

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.exemple (vérifie l'hortographe du fichier) /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 juste avant de faire la configuration.

----------

## Jellyffs

OH MY GOD!

MickTux, merci pour les commandes, celles-ci et comme les précédentes sur ce forum, je les imprimes  :Wink: 

Mais en fait, voilà l'erreur complètement dingue (je trouves) que j'ai fait:

Quand xorgconfig me demandait de confirmer l'écriture du fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf j'ai presser (les débutants ne "tape" pas sur leur clavier, ils "presse les boutons"   :Very Happy:   )  la touche "ENTREE", et DONC il me proposais par la suite /usr/X11R6/etc/X11/xorg.conf (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Je viens de le refaire et là, j'ai TAPER (comme un pro) la touche "Y"!! Et ça y est !!! 

j'ai vraiment abusé, désoler pour cette err..... je sais même pas comment l'appeler..   :Embarassed: 

ps: si j'arrives à termes, à faire tourner Gentoo sur mon pc "comme il se doit": c'est tournée générale mes poulets.

----------

## Mickael

Bon, alors oubli le cp cp = copier, donc si tu le fais juste après ta configuration qui vient de fonctionner tu vas écraser cette config si durement gagnée et pour la tournée c'est pas tombée dans l'oreille d'un sourd  :Wink: .

Alors vu que tu en es à installer xorg, juste après tu vas devoir choisir un window_manager. Peu m'importe ton choix mais lit également la doc qui leur est consacrée dans la section fr du site, en plus du guide d'installation. Dans cette même aprtie il y a aussi une doc consacrée à xorg, ho!! mais t'es en plein de dedans. Et pour enfoncer le clou, toute cette documentation s'affiche lorsque tu cliques avec ton mulot sur le mot magique : (liste) complète, dans le petit paragraphe de la page en français.

----------

## Jellyffs

Merci pour les docs, j'en ai trouvé de très utiles effectivement  :Wink: 

La bonne nouvelle:

Xorg s'est lancé!!!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

J'ai le joli logo de Nvidia qui s'est affiché.. puis il a disparu....

En scrutant le log de Xorg j'ai été émerveiller de voir à quel point tout fonctionnait à la perfection côté carte graphique. Mais j'ai effectivement un problème mineur:

"cannot open device /dev/mouse0"

Voilà, c'est la seule chose qui m'empêche de démarrer Xorg correctement. 

Sûrement un conflit entre ce que j'ai spécifié dans mon Kernel (menuconfig) et xorg.conf

Si je fais un: cat ...etc.../dev/mouse0  ma souris (usb) est bien détectée. Bon... ce problème paraît être un grand classique, je demandes à Mr Google  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Arrrrrrrrrrrrr!! tu cherches pas,

le problème de cette souris est récurrent : il faut mettre /dev/input/mice

Pour le logo de nvidia qui apparaît puis disparaît, c'est que ta config est bonne!!! pour ta carte, normalement vient juste après ton gdm, kdm, ou xdm enfin celui que tu as choisi. Après le logo, vient out simplement ton environnement de bureau!

Enjoy, et tu lis et tu cherches sur le forum, hien? aller bonne continuation  :Wink: 

EDIT : Avant de rechercher sous google, la page Recherche du forum est là pour ça.

----------

## Jellyffs

Mais justement c'est ce que je disais, je cherches!!! (je le jures)   :Very Happy: 

Effectivement,  j'ai vu que l'emplacement par défault /dev/mouse est un emplacement qui était valable sur un kernel 2.4, mais pas sur le nouveau 2.6... (d'après mes recherches :-p )Bizarre qu'ils (developpeurs) aient laissé /dev/mouse sur 2.6 par défault.. idem pour le protocole choisis dans "menuconfig" qui est intitulé "PS/2", les débutants ont le réflexe "ma souris est USB, pas PS/2".

Enfin, j'avais déjà installé Gnome avant... j'espère qu'il va se lancer automatiquement avec "X" ... je croises les doigts.

Je suis au boulot là, je test ce soir..

Merci,

To be continued...  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> Enfin, j'avais déjà installé Gnome avant... j'espère qu'il va se lancer automatiquement avec "X" ... je croises les doigts.

 

Regarde à la fin du fichier /etc/rc.conf

```
XSESSION="Gnome"
```

----------

